# SURVIVE - without Cellphone!



## solomon_paulraj (Aug 17, 2007)

A normal human being can survive 
     without water for 3 days....
     without food for 3 weeks....

how long can you survive without using your mobile... 

(Please do not argue about the water and food issues.. as they are irrelevant)


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 17, 2007)

not even a single hour without my gprs enabled K700i. i even use it durin the classes to check this forum and other. i m ADDICTED TO GPRS AND DIGIT FORUM. EVEN MY FRIENDS CALL ME "GPRS"  
and if i had a very good speed internet connection then i would had forgotten the WORLD. dont think that i waste my time in GPRS or internet. i use it with soul purpose of KNOWLEDGE


----------



## max_demon (Aug 17, 2007)

not even a hour , i m listning to mobile right now!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 17, 2007)

dont know, dont care


----------



## iMav (Aug 17, 2007)

dont care, coz iv been w/o a cell fone for more than a month since nokia has a policy of loosing cell fones sent for repair


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 17, 2007)

^^lol


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 17, 2007)

not even a single minute!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 17, 2007)

4 days. Thats the max I have lived...in Bangalore without my charger . Just that I had other phones to communicate with,


----------



## dd_wingrider (Aug 17, 2007)

nope not even a single minute


----------



## Sykora (Aug 17, 2007)

Don't have a phone, although I plan to correct that shortly. Still, I think I could live without it.


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 17, 2007)

1 day i think ....coz for me the sole purpose of buying cell was (is) to remain in contact with my girl .....i cant resist calling her 2-3 times daily (and atleast 3-4 msgs if she dsnt reply). ye baat alag hai ki wo mere ghar ke saamne hi rehti hai (hardly 50 mtrs disance)


----------



## RCuber (Aug 17, 2007)

I dont care about mobile. I see it only as a emergency device....  The only thing which I cannot survive without is this forum


----------



## shady_inc (Aug 17, 2007)

I can't live for more than one month with a single fone.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 17, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> EVEN MY FRIENDS CALL ME "GPRS"


Yea tell me about it.Though I got tag named "Call Centre" since I would be on the phone almost 24/7.Uh well almost 24/7.I would have atleast 2-3 call waiting coming up at a certain point of time. 

And the joke is I later on joined a call centre itself & that too a mobile related one. 

SO in a nutshell I wouldn't live without it for a second.Though these days I usually keep it switched off for almost 12hrs at job.


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 17, 2007)

IF forced to, us of course we can survive with out cell phone.
  If given a choice,------- 
  You may as well include Cell phone now amongst the 6th essential senses.


----------



## amol48 (Aug 18, 2007)

^^ Well I agree with your second point.. but regarding the first I think I don't have any choice


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 18, 2007)

I can't leave without mobile even for a hour.
I am also a forum addict,but sadly Digit forum doesn't open in my nokia 3230-opera 8.65. 
Rest it is all on wiki,google.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 18, 2007)

You know those reality TV shows like big brother ... they should call some of the guys from here.. or start a new series "How to survive for 30 days - Without a Phone"


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Aug 18, 2007)

thats a good idea!


----------



## mustang (Aug 18, 2007)

I can't survive without my mobile even an hour,bcoz I have so many girlfriend's mostly of them have not internet connection,therefore i can't live without talking with her,when she all of them gets the net,then i don't care of my mobile .


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Aug 20, 2007)

mustang said:
			
		

> I can't survive without my mobile even an hour,bcoz I have so many girlfriend's mostly of them have not internet connection,therefore i can't live without talking with her,when she all of them gets the net,then i don't care of my mobile .



well even then your mobile will be useful to carry around with the internet enabled...as compared to PC or laptop


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 20, 2007)

i use my phone only for listening to music,no living without music but can stay without the phone.

although i'm always on gprs conn. i copy direct dl links to my phone and dl it whle sitting in classes coz edge is available near my college


----------



## praka123 (Aug 20, 2007)

i am forced to keep a mobile phone with a idea postpaid connxn due to parents compulsion and few friends too.otherwise i dont care for mobile phones.fears  every time it rings.btwn u'll laugh at my mobile:a 1600 nokia with that BL-5 defective battery.(anyways registered for replacement in nokia site)


----------



## faraaz (Aug 20, 2007)

I can live maybe 2-3 days without a mobile...but not more than that. I start suffering from withdrawal symtpoms...


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 20, 2007)

1 day is a big thing.........nt even 1 hour.......... gprs activated.......so its serves 2 purposes.......
1.... normal cell fone job
2.... modem......
so hw can i live w/o it???


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 20, 2007)

I can live even a year without it.  Its just a tool which I use for emergency. Not more.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 20, 2007)

Well, travelling around the world for all the research purposes, I have learnt to switch gears into different modes of life.

Like, If given the choise, then I wouldn't mind using everything possible at my disposal, food, water, cell phone.. etc.. etc..

But if put in a situation, I will survive without anything or at a much higher interval.. like 1 time food a day, no bath for 2-3days  etc.. etc.. 

So, I guess living without a cellphone would depend on the situation I am curretly in. Given the chance to use it, yes I would use it as much as I need, but given no choice, then I can survive without it as long as I need.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 20, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> I can live even a year without it.  Its just a tool which I use for emergency. Not more.



same here..... but all with such free sms's per day and all, i will be dragged to use it unnecessarily.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 20, 2007)

i can leave for my whole life if someone can integrate it my body


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 20, 2007)

I dont give a DAMN to mobiles . Not fond of cell phones actually....just use it for making calls which i do rarely  and listen to music


----------



## chicha (Aug 20, 2007)

i hate moblie phones they are the worst thing ever. the whole mobile tech is going out of hand, it was nice when ppl uesd it in emergencies and now it does not work when you really want them too.

i never had a mobile and never will. May be when i go out of india i will have to buy to keep in touch with my parents, but if i can i will.


Rarely i use it to message some of my firends.

I HATE MOBILE PHONES.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 22, 2007)

^i agree there's no tech involved in mobiles today.adding a few megapixel and increasing display size and res. cannot be considered tech.all we get is features missing frm budget phones.why can't we have s60v1 phone for 5k when the os has been around for almost 7yrs and stardard os and user right to choose os and other specs.

hell even printers get better and incorporate new technologies monthly while the mobile world goes ga-ga over a touch-phone.personally i feel no one defines tech than pc components where newer technology always shines not adding gb's or increasing ghz or ram slots.f1 too is a gr8 example how tech should lead the way.

the mobile ship will sink in the next decade much like the walkman's and floppies


----------



## Pathik (Aug 22, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> I dont give a DAMN to mobiles . Not fond of cell phones actually....just use it for making calls which i do rarely  and listen to music


oye saale to fir 5700 kyu liya??


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 22, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> oye saale to fir 5700 kyu liya??



For listening to music


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 22, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> For listening to music



and watching Movies and showoff


----------



## almighty (Aug 22, 2007)

cant live an hour w/o 2 cell phones 
i carry 2 cells one for GPRS and another for making calls (rim) which is cheaper than airtel ...


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Aug 23, 2007)

i dont have have any mobile and i am very happy without it


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Aug 23, 2007)

what you guys think about MOBILE PHONE SYNDROME?


----------



## almighty (Aug 23, 2007)

solomon_paulraj said:
			
		

> what you guys think about MOBILE PHONE SYNDROME?


----------



## faraaz (Aug 23, 2007)

I think its a menace...but like all menaces, its something you put up with because its so damned convenient...


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Aug 24, 2007)

i agree..


----------



## cynosure (Aug 25, 2007)

I was really hating my phone some months back. It used to ring when I was in the loo or when I was bathing or when I was sleeping (this case happened more or less everyday). I was soooo irritated by that damn thing that I dint recharge the number for 2 whole months.
Result: My life was at full peace.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Aug 27, 2007)

Does the mobile come in handy at time of crisis..??


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 27, 2007)

solomon_paulraj said:
			
		

> Does the mobile come in handy at time of crisis..??



No, its either "Is route ke sabhi vayakti is samay vayast hain, or The phone is not in reach or switched off or worse...you dont have balance "


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 27, 2007)

my cellphone is the electronic extension of my body...cant live without it..lol


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Aug 28, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> my cellphone is the electronic extension of my body...cant live without it..lol



why dont you make an mobile implant, bro??


----------

